# Turf tires from Hoyetractor



## Zetor

hello guys, does any of you have experience with the semi turf tires with rims from Hoyetractor? I have YM 1610d with rice tires and like to switch to turf , but not sure about the stress on the front ?!?!?!? thanks


----------



## rsmith335

We need pictures


----------



## Zetor

turf tires with new rims from Hoyetractor on YM1610d


----------



## wjjones

What are the current tire sizes front, and back?


----------



## Zetor

front 5.00-14 rear 8.3-22


----------



## wjjones

Zetor said:


> front 5.00-14 rear 8.3-22


 
Michener's Grass Roots, Inc. 1085 Spur Road, Souderton, PA 18964 | 800-523-5378 Try this site and see what you think i have bought some tires from this site and the guy that owns it is really helpful and reasonable on his prices.


----------



## Henhouse1

The set pictured is perfectly matched for these Yanmars. The tractor pictured, I'm pretty sure, is Hoyes' Dad's tractor. I have heard nothing but satisfaction from the guys who have bought this setup. Aaron and his guys are very knowledgeable and honest. I've bought a bunch of stuff from them and will be buying the turf tire set this year, hopefully.


----------



## Zetor

Thanks very much. Yes, it is Hoyes Dad's tractor and I ordered the tires on Friday with bunch of other stuff. I can't wait to have them on my tractor !!!!!!!!


----------



## winston

Give us a report back after you try them out. I am especially interested in any difference in steering.


----------



## Zetor

I will report back and also post some pictures.


----------



## rsmith335

I put some truff tires on my 51 8N last summer, bladed snow up to 24 inches this winter and put the garden in this year, with no ballast in them, fuel econemy is up and I don't think I will add ballast in the tires. May try to find wheel weights so I can remove them. If you look at the new tractors, the tires look like a cross between lug and turf tires, lot shorter and wider lugs.


----------



## Zetor

Finally I have the turf kit from Hoye on my tractor. Guys it was very good investment, the machine is much more stable, tires have a exelent grip and yes, the steering is little harder, but once you start moving, no problem at all. I love this setup !!!!


----------



## winston

Looking good, I'm sort of drooling.


----------



## HickoryNut

Drool? Heck I have equipment envy. That makes that tractor. LIKE!


----------



## gjasonb

What brand and what sizes are the new turf tires?


----------



## farmertim

Welcome to the Forum Jason,
if you look through the thread the sizes are actually listed 5th post down, 
and you could go to hoyetractor.com to check them out.

Cheers

:aussie:


----------



## Zetor

little advise about Hoyes tire turf kit; before you install fronts, remove any washers, locking or flat from the four bolts holding the knackle, othewise they will scrape the rims (advise from Aaron) and he was right, as always.


----------



## Dennis Davenport

Zetor said:


> hello guys, does any of you have experience with the semi turf tires with rims from Hoyetractor? I have YM 1610d with rice tires and like to switch to turf , but not sure about the stress on the front ?!?!?!? thanks


Well I just received my ( turf tires and wheels ) what I recieved is a nice set of front Turf tires mounted on some good looking wheels, now the rear what I recieved is a set of maxxis buckshot 305x70x16 LRE light truck tires mounted on a nice looking 16 wheel. If I had known that the tears were just a set of mud tires mounted on there rims, , I would have opted to refill my rear hubs to fit GM 6 lug and went with a 12" wide 15" rim with a set of the 32x15.5 actual turf tires, the load range E does not have any flex on the back of a light tractor, and the mud grips are almost as hard on the grass as the ag tires.


----------

